# FYI to BOSTON SPECIAL OFFICERS



## 1inchredstripe

Attention Rule-400, Boston Special Officers:

A new company providing what we thought was an SPO service to some clients is not exactly what it seems. I suffered from the "grass is greener" syndrome when Longwood lost the MHFA contract and jumped ship joining the new company thinking it would be better. In four weeks time we lost six officers who have no intention in ever coming back for a multitude of reasons that I cannot speak of in the open however if anyone has questions please feel free to send me a message. 

If you work for a company providing an SPO service and your thinking of jumping ship please please please reconsider. Dont make the mistake I made. I would invite questions comments and/or concerns as I myself am looking for advise regarding a few issues I know of. This is message is to serve as an aide to my fellow Rule-400 Special Officers who may be either looking for work or considering leaving where they are... Trust me, dont do it.

Regards,

Fellow Officer. :neutral:


----------



## Guest

Does the city still issue the square "ice scraper" badge?


----------



## MCADPD24

Last time I saw an SPO, I saw that they were wearing a clamb shell badge. With big SPECIAL OFFICER on the badge


----------



## mpr4601

MCADPD24 said:


> Last time I saw an SPO, I saw that they were wearing a clamb shell badge. With big SPECIAL OFFICER on the badge


And a big expiration date if I remember correctly


----------



## BrickCop

What's with the cloak and daggers drama? Why not just ID the company you're talking about? They're not going to hunt you down...we have many cops here critical of their own departments.


----------



## MCADPD24

mpr4601 said:


> And a big expiration date if I remember correctly


Yup. Next thing you'll see. Boston putting restrictions on the badge


----------



## quality617

I see a firm called US Associates always putting out ads for Specials, specifically in Boston. 

Unless you give out a few specifics, I'm assuming this is frustrated babble.


----------



## 1inchredstripe

no, not frusterated babble and Im sorry for not being specific. yes, U.S. Security Associates is the company.


----------



## MCADPD24

mikemac64 said:


> Shouldn't this be on www.privateofficer.com ?


:L::L:


----------



## Guest

mikemac64 said:


> Shouldn't this be on www.privateofficer.com ?


I think we've all been IP banned from there.


----------



## Loyal

sometimes people who jump the fence for greener grass land in dog poo


----------



## 1inchredstripe

Your right, I landed in a pile of it. Now I find myself trying to go back over the fence provided that I can. Thanks for reading my post, appreciated.


----------



## HELPMe

What authority do red stripers have? Breach of the peace arrests only? In presence? etc? I thought it was basically just a security guard position with arrest powers in case something happened. That's it. Can you apply for a summons, warrant check etc? I am assuming it has to all be done through BPD.


----------



## Mmp1

Ya they have full police powers except chapter 90. They can make summons. They can only make arrests on their property they are licensed for, unless it' a felony in their presence.


----------



## Guest

HELPMe said:


> What authority do red stripers have? Breach of the peace arrests only? In presence? etc?


Same powers of arrest as BPD, just limited to company property (which they're very strict about).


----------



## HELPMe

Ok great thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest

Mmp1 said:


> Ya they have full police powers except chapter 90.


Incorrect; the very first MA citation I ever wrote was as a Boston SPO.

A guy lit up his tires in the parking lot of the company I worked for (24-hour business, public had right of access, etc.) and it turned into a big gun/drug arrest. The BPD guys who transported gave me a citation and showed me how to fill it out, just to cover all the bases of the initial interaction.


----------



## OfficerObie59

Mmp1 said:


> They can only make arrests on their property they are licensed for, unless it' a felony in their presence.


Huh?
So what, they can arrest for felonies based on probable cause, but not for felonies that happen right before their eyes??


----------



## DJM1968

OfficerObie59 said:


> Huh?
> So what, they can arrest for felonies based on probable cause, but not for felonies that happen right before their eyes??


I think he means "off-property, they can only arrest for felonies in their presence".


----------



## Guest

DJM1968 said:


> I think he means "off-property, they can only arrest for felonies in their presence".


Boston SPO powers are limited to the property/addresses printed on the ID card; any felony arrest off-property would be a citizen's arrest (did in fact commit standard of proof).


----------



## Loyal

so they are basically campus police ?


----------



## Mmp1

loyal, campus police are usually SSPO's, and some have chapter 90 to pull people over on campus.


----------



## mpd61

Loyal said:


> so they are basically *campus police* ?


Seriously man...

Don't you EVER quit?
:uc:


----------



## Kilvinsky

mpd61 said:


> Seriously man...
> 
> Don't you EVER quit?
> :uc:


Rehab is for Quitters.


----------



## Loyal

MPD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  i knew you were lurking !


----------



## Trifecta

Loyal are you afraid they will swarm BPD's calls. Kinda like Alpha and Bravo.


----------



## MidC!Maruader

Any 400A's left on this site.


----------



## k12kop

We lurk about!


----------



## Big.G

Delta784 said:


> I think we've all been IP banned from there.


:L: I accomplished that in 14 hours. Down side, I missed out on everything else you guys did....


----------



## vaccaroja

quality617 said:


> I see a firm called US Associates always putting out ads for Specials, specifically in Boston.
> 
> Unless you give out a few specifics, I'm assuming this is frustrated babble.


 yeah thats the comapny i used to work for.


----------



## Guest

Hey everyone, it has been a while since I posted here but I check in when I can. I work for a state college police department (hint it is the only armed commmunity college in Mass.) and have recently taken up a part time job on Fridays as a Boston Special. I have to say it is alot like being a campus cop actually, we do run warrants and can apply for arrest warrants if needed. We were issued F.I.O. books and Marijuana ticket books to cite community pot heads. I used to do this like 10 years ago and we were kind of the running joke but now we actually get some respect from B.P.D. and even the criminals. We can arrest for both felonies and misdemeanors on our property and B.P.D. still does our transports for us when we need them. I try not to make to many arrests so I am under the radar but the job overall is quite enjoyable. And in truth it really is not that different from what I do over at the college. I know the company being mentioned here and it is true they are not up to speed for the M.H.F.A. contract, but things change and I believe Longwood will get it back in time.


----------



## CodeBlue1970

I worked for both companies recently and they are both bad companies. US Ass. is the worst. They wouldnt be bad companies if the cleaned out management and had some fresh faces to boost morale. Poor planning and mismangement for both.

Most of the SPO's I came incontact with were alright but some shouldnt have even been granted the authority to wear a badge or make arrests. It is a good way to start a future in Law Enforcement but do not get in over your head being power hungry.

Longwood was at the top of the food chain but lost a huge contract that they had for years with Mass Housing, so that should tell you something is wrong. Longwood does provide top quality gear but you need to buy the .38 and vest.


----------



## shonjon83

what exactly is the SPO? im trying to become a police officer i mass, do you have to be a police officer first or can you start in that area?


----------



## ROME72

Longwood did not have the MHFA for years, they took over the contract in 2004 from New World Security. The first class from Longwood was pretty high speed and most of them are now municipal police officers in numerous cities. After that they fell apart, from what I've heard.


----------



## DJM1968

shonjon83 said:


> what exactly is the SPO? im trying to become a police officer i mass, do you have to be a police officer first or can you start in that area?


SPO=Special Police Officer. Basically, security officers with limited arrest powers.


----------



## mpd61

annadad71 said:


> We were issued F.I.O. books and *Marijuana ticket books* to cite community pot heads.


You always were the "Duke of Class D"


----------



## mschumann

I work as a special for Longwood. As someone who is looking for a career as a full time police officer (ANYWHERE! ), I have found working as a special to be a great learning experience. I know it is only a small taste of what full time, fully trained police officer's do... but it is good experience. I have been fortunate to have made a few good arrest in my short career there and have found it to be a great learning exprience. Hopefully my time as a special with Longwood will *help** me move up the ladder.

Of course there are good special officer's and bad special officer's out there. For the most part, I feel comfortable saying that I work with good people that care about their job. Longwood is a great company and the management truely care's about the job that their Officer's do. Of course, no place is perfect, but Longwood has been great to me.


----------



## romeobravogolf

*100 hour unarmed Boston Special Course June/July Rockland MA*

Just found this posting on Craigslist, be advised that I don't know anything about this program except for what is in the ad but I thought other MassCops readers would be interested. Looks like its just the unarmed portion of the Rule 400 training and that you would have to seek out the armed portion elsewhere:

Boston Special Officers Training Program

I have scheduled a 100 hour unarmed, Boston Special Officers Training Program / Rule 400 /starting Monday, June 22, 2009 at the Holiday Inn in Rockland, Mass. The program will run Monday, Wednesday and Fridays from 8:00AM to 4:00 PM for 13 sessions, ending July 20, 2009. If you are seriously interested you may e-mail me or call in the evenings between 8:00 PM & 9:00 PM. This is a private company

John A. DeGutis, Jr. Consulting Services 
221 Union Street 
Marshfield, Massachusetts 02050

Telephone number: 781-837-6468​


----------



## Wassabi

I thought Alliance was the cream of the crop for Boston Specials... Dont they make the most arrests, and keep the clientele happy???


----------



## musclerussian

I'm training to be a boston special. I can do anything a boston cop can do EXCEPT the following... 1- no chapter 90 powers, 2-cant apply or execute search warrants,3-cant write up a bpd incident form 1.1 if its a sexual assault, aggravated assault, homicide and robbery.I cant deal with a 209a call though. I can restrain the parties that are having problems. thats all i cant do. i can summons people, make arrests on the property i am assigned to. Just to let you people know the rule400a guys have to attend the same training I am attending which is the william cloran academy.

---------- Post added at 17:02 ---------- Previous post was at 16:58 ----------



musclerussian said:


> I'm training to be a boston special. I can do anything a boston cop can do EXCEPT the following... 1- no chapter 90 powers, 2-cant apply or execute search warrants,3-cant write up a bpd incident form 1.1 if its a sexual assault, aggravated assault, homicide and robbery.I cant deal with a 209a call though. I can restrain the parties that are having problems. thats all i cant do. i can summons people, make arrests on the property i am assigned to. Just to let you people know the rule400a guys have to attend the same training I am attending which is the william cloran academy.


forgot to mention we can run a warrant check. if he has a warrant out we can make the arrest.


----------



## niteowl1970

musclerussian said:


> I can restrain the parties that are having problems.


Then I guess you're good to go. You sound like you've done your research. I'm sure you'll make a fine addition to whatever company you get on the job with. I predict that within 6 months you'll have yourself a gold badge and be a shot caller.


----------



## kwflatbed

musclehead








I lift them up and put
them down
*MassCops Cadet*

11-04-2009

Did you look at the date of the thread you are responding to ?????????


----------



## musclerussian

i know its old but just trying to clarify about being a special


----------



## 263FPD

musclerussian said:


> I'm training to be a boston special. I can do anything a boston cop can do EXCEPT the following... 1- no chapter 90 powers, 2-cant apply or execute search warrants,3-cant write up a bpd incident form 1.1 if its a sexual assault, aggravated assault, homicide and robbery.I cant deal with a 209a call though. I can restrain the parties that are having problems. thats all i cant do. i can summons people, make arrests on the property i am assigned to. Just to let you people know the rule400a guys have to attend the same training I am attending which is the william cloran academy.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:02 ---------- Previous post was at 16:58 ----------
> 
> 
> *forgot to mention we can run a warrant check. if he has a warrant out we can make the arrest.*


Tell me how you are going to do that? You have CJIS/NCIC/WMS/LEAPS on your Droid?


----------



## musclerussian

263FPD said:


> Tell me how you are going to do that? You have CJIS/NCIC/WMS/LEAPS on your Droid?


its called a radio you know the one you guys carry. all we have to do is call dispatch(security company dispatch) and they will let us know.


----------



## 263FPD

musclerussian said:


> its called a radio you know the one you guys carry. all we have to do is call dispatch(security company dispatch) and they will let us know.


And how do they get that info?

---------- Post added at 17:19 ---------- Previous post was at 17:18 ----------

And my radio doesn't connect to a security company


----------



## musclerussian

263FPD said:


> And how do they get that info?


i dont't know. Thats what I have been told. There is a guy in my class who is a dispatcher for the us security associates company and he told me that.

---------- Post added at 17:36 ---------- Previous post was at 17:20 ----------

One cop who teached us in the class said and these are his words " you guys are police officers". he said if we go to a disturbance call we can knock on the door and say police.


----------



## musclerussian

Q5-TPR said:


> Ohhhh Boyyyyyy................................. Good luck kid!
> 
> Just an FYI, alot of the people you are getting smartass and attitude with ARE Police Officers! And seasoned ones at that. And believe it or not, some of us actually started off as "Boston Specials". You might want to check yourself before you get your grill kicked in.
> 
> Just one guys opinion, take or leave it... :skull:
> 
> And yes I am out of the field AND could get on a computer for more than 5 minutes! But we go back out tomorrow! :wavespin:


those r the boston cop words not mine.

---------- Post added at 18:19 ---------- Previous post was at 18:15 ----------



musclerussian said:


> those r the boston cop words not mine.


also if they really dont want us doing anything its all good!! getting paid 18 or 19 bucks to do nothing and look like a cop!!!


----------



## mpd61

musclerussian said:


> also if they really dont want us doing anything its all good!!* getting paid 18 or 19 bucks to do nothing and look like a cop!!!*


Gotta love your attitude and work ethic...
BTW is this you looking like a cop:


----------



## musclerussian

mpd61 said:


> Gotta love your attitude and work ethic...
> BTW is this you looking like a cop:


no thats you before you got the transgendered surgery


----------



## 263FPD

musclerussian said:


> i dont't know. Thats what I have been told. There is a guy in my class who is a dispatcher for the us security associates company and he told me that.
> 
> *Well, He lied to you.*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:36 ---------- Previous post was at 17:20 ----------
> 
> One cop who *teached* us in the class said and these are his words " you guys are police officers". he said if we go to a disturbance call we can knock on the door and say police.
> 
> *Too bad that there isn't a cop there who might have "teached" you English.*


If you are actually for real, and not someone playing games, good luck to any Police Department that decides to hire you. You are an accident waiting to happen.

Did you live close to Chernobyl prior to your being adopted? Because it could explain a thing or two. Simple question, Do you glow in the dark?

---------- Post added at 18:33 ---------- Previous post was at 18:31 ----------



musclerussian said:


> no thats you before you got the transgendered surgery


Wow guess he told you.


----------



## musclerussian

263FPD said:


> If you are actually for real, and not someone playing games, good luck to any Police Department that decides to hire you. You are an accident waiting to happen.
> 
> Did you live close to Chernobyl prior to your being adopted? Because it could explain a thing or two. Simple question, Do you glow in the dark?


no he didn't. its not just him the cops said it too that we can run a warrant.

---------- Post added at 18:42 ---------- Previous post was at 18:33 ----------

also the specials have everything a boston cop has on his/her duty belt. thats why i said getting paid good money to look like a cop lol


----------



## kwflatbed

*whacker*


----------



## csauce777

musclerussian said:


> no he didn't. its not just him the cops said it too that we can run a warrant.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:42 ---------- Previous post was at 18:33 ----------
> 
> also the specials have everything a boston cop has on his/her duty belt. thats why i said getting paid good money to look like a cop lol


Is there any chance this guy is for real?


----------



## musclerussian

csauce777 said:


> Is there any chance this guy is for real?


dont be jealous cuz i get good money to do nothing ha


----------



## Guest

musclerussian said:


> Just to let you people know the rule400a guys have to attend the same training I am attending which is the william cloran academy.


Negative....Rule 400A people (housing police, former municipal police) attend the full-time MPTC police academy.


----------



## cc3915

Q5-TPR said:


> Oh my head! Please someone make this train wreck stop! Put this doushe bag out of his missery! :stomp:


You're no fun. Hope all is well. :regular_smile:


----------



## 9319

Perhaps its time to put up the iron curtain over this kid. Just saying.


----------



## 263FPD

USMCMP5811 said:


> Interesting.....I know I've been out OJI for a few months but, since when did BPD transition over to 5 shot S&W .38 Specials?


Oh, you didn't know? Mumbles wants a kinder and gentler Police. He is going Retro


----------



## Eagle13

musclerussian said:


> those r the boston cop words not mine.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:19 ---------- Previous post was at 18:15 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> also if they really dont want us doing anything its all good!! getting paid 18 or 19 bucks to do nothing and *look like a cop*!!!


Is that all you want? to look like a cop? The uniform right? Put a picture of yourself up on Facebook to impress all the high school girls you have on there? I have a seriously problem who want to get into law enforcement for the uniform.


----------



## musclerussian

you guys r wrong about the 400a guys training somewhere else. i have 2 guys who r 400a. they work for the boston public health commission. they work in long island. they can have blue lights and sirens. they can transport their prisoners.

---------- Post added at 11:58 ---------- Previous post was at 11:58 ----------



musclerussian said:


> you guys r wrong about the 400a guys training somewhere else. i have 2 guys who r 400a. they work for the boston public health commission. they work in long island. they can have blue lights and sirens. they can transport their prisoners.


they r attending william cloran academy but the bad thing is they r unarmed.


----------



## Nuke_TRT

End the madness now :stomp:


----------



## musclerussian

Nuke_TRT said:


> End the madness now :stomp:


if you dont like it dont read the thread!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT

But testy aren't you? :tounge_smile:


----------



## Eagle13

Nuke_TRT said:


> Bit *douchy* aren't you? :tounge_smile:


FIFY


----------



## 263FPD

Nuke_TRT said:


> But testy aren't you? :tounge_smile:


M., when we were specials do you remember how we dealt with douche bags that worked with us?


----------



## kwflatbed

musclerussian said:


> if you dont like it dont read the thread!!


Why don't you just go quietly before the *AXE hits you.*


----------



## 9319

musclerussian said:


> no he didn't. its not just him the cops said it too that we can run a warrant.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:42 ---------- Previous post was at 18:33 ----------
> 
> also the specials have everything a boston cop has on his/her duty belt. thats why i said getting paid good money to look like a cop lol












*We have a question, do you wana be a cop, or do you wana appear to be a cop? *

...cause if you don't want to be a cop stop wasting you facking time so those of us who have paid our dues can have at least half a chance :banghead:


----------



## Guest

musclerussian said:


> you guys r wrong about the 400a guys training somewhere else. i have 2 guys who r 400a. they work for the boston public health commission. they work in long island. they can have blue lights and sirens. they can transport their prisoners.
> 
> they r attending william cloran academy but the bad thing is they r unarmed.


The Boston Housing Police are 400A, and they have to graduate from the full-time MPTC police academy. Ditto for the Boston Municipal Police when they were around.


----------



## musclerussian

Delta784 said:


> The Boston Housing Police are 400A, and they have to graduate from the full-time MPTC police academy. Ditto for the Boston Municipal Police when they were around.


i know. i'm talking about the 400a guys who work for the boston public health commision. they train at the william cloran academy just like the 400 guys. i know cuz there is 2 guys in my class who r 400a


----------



## Guest

musclerussian said:


> i know. i'm talking about the 400a guys who work for the boston public health commision. they train at the william cloran academy just like the 400 guys. i know cuz there is 2 guys in my class who r 400a


That's not what you said....you said;

"*Just to let you people know the rule400a guys have to attend the same training I am attending which is the william cloran academy*".


----------



## musclerussian

Delta784 said:


> That's not what you said....you said;
> 
> "*Just to let you people know the rule400a guys have to attend the same training I am attending which is the william cloran academy*".


 my bad. their job is tough cuz they r unarmed right now the guys who work for the boston public health commission


----------



## po-904

263FPD said:


> M., when we were specials do you remember how we dealt with douche bags that worked with us?


I hear a lock in a sock works quite well...


----------



## Nuke_TRT

263FPD said:


> M., when we were specials do you remember how we dealt with douche bags that worked with us?


They ended up filing police reports that said a bunch of guys with red stripes beat the tar out of them on the way to the parking lot.

They all looked alike


----------



## BrickCop

musclerussian said:


> my bad. their job is tough cuz they r unarmed right now the guys who work for the boston public health commission


You, sir are a true wordsmith. I'm shocked a PD hasn't recognized this. In the mean time that great American institution Wal Mart could use a few good men like you. Don't be discouraged that your other communication skill level is slightly below that of a Wal Mart greeter, with some hard work and a clue you'll been donning the blue vest with the oversize nametag in no time!


----------



## rg1283

This stuff is hilarious! This is like CMPSA and WSCSMART combined forces.. cuz true Dat, my bad.


----------



## Guest

Ughhhh... I can't believe I was nice to musclesprussian in his first thread. You started off ok here, and now you have descended into complete and utter special education. You are so awful, you are even giving TROLLS a bad name. They are revoking your license... you are now being summonsed for 90/23 Unlicensed Trolling.


----------



## CDS

mpd61 said:


> Seriously man...
> 
> Don't you EVER quit?
> :uc:


Actually, to State Statues and Federal Code, I believe these types of groups would better be described similar to that of "Walmart Loss Prevention ASSociates" or Persons that can not cut the "Certified Law Enforcement Officer Training". As a "Civilian Deputy Sheriff" where I am from that simply means I am "Joe Blow Citizen" unless I am on duty and being directly supervised by a state certified law enforcement officer (or in this case deputy sheriff or the Sheriff) and within the County I am sworn in.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Civilian Deputy Sheriff makes about as much sense as a short fat skinny tall kid.


----------



## CDS

BxDetSgt said:


> Civilian Deputy Sheriff makes about as much sense as a short fat skinny tall kid.


It is those of us whom do this job that saves tax payers money and puts extra eyes and ears on the street protecting our community.


----------



## Goose

CDS said:


> It is those of us whom do this job that saves tax payers money and puts extra eyes and ears on the street protecting our community.


So, what's the difference between a Reserve Deputy Sheriff and a Civilian Deputy Sheriff?


----------



## BxDetSgt

CDS said:


> It is those of us whom do this job that saves tax payers money and puts extra eyes and ears on the street protecting our community.


Oh yeah, that clears it up.


----------



## BxDetSgt

Where is the Russian muscle dude, that guy was hilarious. I would love to get an update on his situation.


----------



## Crazy Otto

CDS said:


> It is those of us whom do this job that saves tax payers money and puts extra eyes and ears on the street protecting our community.


Im sure the training you get is second to none:

"Make sure the check gets into the Sheriffs pocket and off you go".


----------



## JD02124

CDS said:


> It is those of us whom do this job that saves tax payers money and puts extra eyes and ears on the street protecting our community.


Which community is that exactly?


----------



## pahapoika

Goose said:


> So, what's the difference between a Reserve Deputy Sheriff and a Civilian Deputy Sheriff?


Reservist get paid


----------



## mpd61

Don't we miss Loyal too!?!?


----------



## BxDetSgt

Ever thought about a career as a Constable in MA. It seems to be the next logical step in your career.


----------

